# Film folks cash in on DUCKBILL mask contest



## midnightblue (Jun 21, 2006)

was this ever posted here?? a friend of mine signed up via another site .. but here are some of the winners (i think) http://www.duckbill.tv


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Gee, I had never heard of it before, but I might just check out the masks. With my allergies, I have to wear one quite often and those look pretty good from the tests. LOL!


----------

